# Girl Scout cookies!



## Me Died Blue (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, it's that time again...I'm surprised nobody else has started this topic yet. I thought about resurrecting last year's thread, but figured we'd just have a new one, with all the new members and all. So, what are your favorites? Which ones have you gotten so far?

We just got 2 boxes of Caramel deLites (Samoas), 2 boxes of Thin Mints and 1 box of Lemonades. I probably like them in that order, though it's close with those three...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

Have you tried the new cinammon things? I don't know what they're called but they're good. We seriously bought way too many this year. Are you really just now getting them because we've been buying them for the last two months. I think we ended up buying 20 boxes and we have about 8 boxes left.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, and I like the Lemonades too.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 20, 2008)

ya'll buy GS cookies?! GASP! Heresy! (now share those Thin Mints  )

(Seriously, I don't buy any from them)


----------



## BJClark (Feb 20, 2008)

I bought two boxes of Thin Mints, two boxes of Samoa's and one box of Trefoils.

I still remember selling them when I was younger, unlike many parents, my parents refused to take the order forms to work, said they would take me into work with them and I could ask their co-workers if they would like to buy them from me, but they would not sell them for me. So I would go into work with them and ask their co-workers myself, I also went door-to-door to people I knew, and people I didn't know and learned a lot about sales, and public speaking.

Today, they are supposed to go in groups or with a parent, and are encouraged to ask their parents to take the order form to work and sell them on their behalf, makes me wonder what the kids are learning today, having someone else do the work for them.

the young girl I bought them from this year asked her brother to ask me, I asked him if he was a girl scout, he said No, I said well, I would love to buy some but she needs to be the one asking not him, so she got on the phone and asked me herself.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 20, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> ya'll buy GS cookies?! GASP! Heresy! (now share those Thin Mints  )
> 
> (Seriously, I don't buy any from them)



OK, I'll bite. Help this dumb guy who wasn't on PB last year. What is the issue with GS cookies? Eating them doesn't violate the Three Forms of Unity or the RPW or anything like that does it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > ya'll buy GS cookies?! GASP! Heresy! (now share those Thin Mints  )
> ...



They're not "Dolphin Safe".


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 20, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Have you tried the new cinammon things? I don't know what they're called but they're good. We seriously bought way too many this year. Are you really just now getting them because we've been buying them for the last two months. I think we ended up buying 20 boxes and we have about 8 boxes left.



Yeah, ashamedly, we just started buying them...I wish we had that many! I'll definitely have to try the new cinnamon ones, though.



SemperFideles said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...



"Dude, dolphins are intelligent and friendly!" -Stan Marsh
"Intelligent and friendly on rye bread with some mayonnaise!" -Eric Cartman


----------



## SueS (Feb 20, 2008)

GS cookies taste great but they are murder on any healthy diet, and, more importantly, the sale of the cookies supports the Girl Scouts which has been taken over by radical feminists with all that implies, so.....I don't buy them.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 20, 2008)

SueS said:


> the sale of the cookies supports the Girl Scouts which has been taken over by radical feminists with all that implies, so.....I don't buy them.



Thanks! Now it makes sense.


----------



## Gloria (Feb 20, 2008)

2 boxes of Trefoils. 2 Boxes of Thin Mints. 2 Boxes of Samoas. YUMMMMM. lol.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 20, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...





But yes, it's due to their stand with, or rather they're being controlled by, the feminazis.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two girls in Guiding (they are only called "Girl Scouts" in the US).

One brownie and one pathfinder. (age 8 & 13)

And I never sell cookies for my girls. I will bring them to work, but they must do the asking. Also I do not buy the left over cases. If they take them they have to sell them! I know it sounds tough, but isn't it the point that the girls are supposed to sell them.

I am an active supporter of scouting & guiding. I also have a son who is a cub scout & I am a parent volunter, so I go to almost every meeting & outing. Of course I am not as involved with the brownies/pathfinders, but I do read every permission slip, know all of the local leaders, and I know about all speakers & activities. 

These are for the most part, wonderful, dedicated volunteers who are giving a great deal of there own time to be of service to these children. The idea that they are "radical feminist" or "controlled" by them is just plain silly! 

As in any large organisation there are no doubt many people who hold odd views. The organisation however is dedicated to teaching patriotism, co-operation, volunterism, and camping skills! Not that radical of an agenda in my opinion.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 20, 2008)

Kevin said:


> The idea that they are "radical feminist" or "controlled" by them is just plain silly!


Uhm, no it's not when you've read some of the things that have been stated or propagated by those higher up in the organisation.


There are plenty of better alternatives to the GSA. Keepers/Contenders is one, AWANAS is another.


----------



## Herald (Feb 20, 2008)

I think the name "Girl Scout Cookies" is a misnomer. They are not made with 100% real Girl Scouts.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that they are "radical feminist" or "controlled" by them is just plain silly!
> ...



We are presbyterians and are not welcome in AWANA. Never heard of the other one. 

If you think that a few left-wing nutjobs in an organisation like scouts/guides means that they influence the entire organisation, then you don't understand the decentralised organisational structure.

As in any organisation people are policy. And the most important people are your local troop leaders, and district councils. those people are local & known to any parent who cares to meet them. I do.

It is possible that the local leadership might change & I would no longer be comfortable with them, but for now, this is not an issue.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 20, 2008)

SueS said:


> GS cookies taste great but they are murder on any healthy diet, and, more importantly, the sale of the cookies supports the Girl Scouts which has been taken over by radical feminists with all that implies, so.....I don't buy them.



Not to mention that they are *way overpriced*.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 20, 2008)

I like THIN MINTS.

They are really good if you put them in the freezer.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)

SueS, LadyFlynt -  your judge correctly!!! The Girl Scouts are totally feminized. I'm so glad that somebody spoke up against them. 

To the others, yea, there may be a few local 'conservative' individuals, but they use the feminized girl scout handbook, and all the other junk from national. Has anybody seen the t.v. commercials? Need I say more??


----------



## Quickened (Feb 20, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I like THIN MINTS.
> 
> They are really good if you put them in the freezer.



Yes sir you are absolutely right!! I have 3 boxes of those coming to be stored there!

that and one box of caramel to mix it up 

(the smiley is actually me with a box of cookies on my head)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 20, 2008)

We have a Presbyterian church here that hosts AWANAS and a semi-calvinistic church that does also. The focus is solely on scripture memory, not dogmatics.

KidsQuest is also a club that is solely Presbyterian (teaches catechism).

Keepers/Contenders is a club that focuses girls on feminine skills and boys on masculine skills.

As you said, you are not in the US. The push of the upper levels' feminism is strongly propagated here down to the local level. Matters of lesbianism, women in the workforce, etc are all pushed. No thank you. And regardless of how innocent some leaders may keep it on a local level, why would I want to support such an organisation?

BTW, I used to be a girl scout and had a friend that worked for the district headquarters in that area shortly after we left highschool. I'm not speaking out of ignorance.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2008)

I havnt had any Samoas in so long! but methinks the thin mints are the best


----------



## SueS (Feb 20, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> .
> 
> As you said, you are not in the US. The push of the upper levels' feminism is strongly propagated here down to the local level. Matters of lesbianism, women in the workforce, etc are all pushed. No thank you. And regardless of how innocent some leaders may keep it on a local level, why would I want to support such an organisation?
> 
> .





You're right and it must be remembered that a percentage of the cookie money goes to the national headquarters so that no matter how conservative the local leadership is, that money supports the overal radical agenda.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

Back when I attended a Charismatic Church I was a Commander in the Royal Rangers. Kind of a dorky name but they had everything that the Boy Scouts did with a neo-Pentecostal twist. You could even earn points for the next level by "winning another boy for Jesus".


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Zenas (Feb 20, 2008)

*THIN MINTS. GIVE ME THIN MINTS. ZENAS HUNGRY.*


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 21, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Back when I attended a Charismatic Church I was a Commander in the Royal Rangers. Kind of a dorky name but they had everything that the Boy Scouts did with a neo-Pentecostal twist. You could even earn points for the next level by "winning another boy for Jesus".



Did you get extra points if they spoke in tongues?

In college, one of my friends said that if we kept saying "e machina" faster and faster, we would receive the "gift."


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2008)

LadyFlint, AWANA clubs will not (knowingly) charter any club in a padeobaptist church. Period. 

Yes, Kidsquest is a good program & we participate in it when ever it is offered.

These theories about the GG's remind me of a friend who warned me about attending the local Rotary lunchen. He had read in a conspiracy newsletter that the current National president of Rotary International was a freemason. This "proved" that what we were really doing was not netwrking while raising mony for a local charity, but worshipping Baal!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 21, 2008)

Kevin said:


> LadyFlint, AWANA clubs will not (knowingly) charter any club in a padeobaptist church. Period.
> 
> Yes, Kidsquest is a good program & we participate in it when ever it is offered.
> 
> These theories about the GG's remind me of a friend who warned me about attending the local Rotary lunchen. He had read in a conspiracy newsletter that the current National president of Rotary International was a freemason. This "proved" that what we were really doing was not netwrking while raising mony for a local charity, but worshipping Baal!



There is a difference between a "conspiracy letter" and open declarations made by the organisation itself. There is no "conspiracy with GS...there is open propagation. Some organisations openly support certain issues, GS included. I don't support those issues.

As for AWANAS, I was not aware of that...I just know that one PCA church I'm familiar with refused to sign their contract and another PCA locally signed it and has it. Given that the church has the name Presbyterian in it's title, I don't know how that would "slip by" the AWANAS headquarters. So I can only guess that baptism is agreed to not be discussed or that AWANAS is more open here?


----------



## SRoper (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe AWANAS requires good-faith subscription to their statement of faith. If I remember correctly this statement of faith denies paedobaptism, denies the real presence, affirms congregational church government, and affirms premillennialism. I know they don't allow you to pick and choose the material that you will teach.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 21, 2008)

Those over priced calorie ridden monstrosities sold by diabolical little girls!
Give the devil her due however, she makes fine cookies.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 21, 2008)

SRoper said:


> I believe AWANAS requires good-faith subscription to their statement of faith. If I remember correctly this statement of faith denies paedobaptism, denies the real presence, affirms congregational church government, and affirms premillennialism. I know they don't allow you to pick and choose the material that you will teach.



Doctrine of the church includes: "We believe that the local church is autonomous and free of any external authority or control. (Acts 13:1-4, 20:28; Romans 16:1, 4; 1 Corinthians 3:9, 16, 5:4-7, 13; 1 Peter 5:1-4)"

Baptism and Lord's Supper: "We believe the ordinances for the believer are water baptism by immersion and the Lord's supper as a memorial."

Eschatology: "We believe in the personal, premillennial and imminent coming of our Lord Jesus Christ." 

That means that they are not only premill but pretrib as well.

During one of my pastorates we had AWANA and they were willing to fudge on the eschatology since I did not hold to the pre-trib view. So would that make them "loose subscriptionist" rather than "good faith"???


----------

